# Southern Reptiles



## Southernreptiles

Check out my Facebook page www.facebook.com/southernreptiles
I’ve owned several species of tortoises for 18 years and started breeding about 10 years ago. Love the hobby and I’m always posting pics and videos of my tortoises.


----------



## SSilverback32

Southernreptiles said:


> Check out my Facebook page www.facebook.com/southernreptiles
> I’ve owned several species of tortoises for 18 years and started breeding about 10 years ago. Love the hobby and I’m always posting pics and videos of my tortoises.


Southern Reptiles is the Best Breeder doing all the right things! We couldn't be more happy with our new Cherryheads and will certainly be getting more from you! Great Job!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I have two Redfoot from Southern Reptiles and I can vouch for both Ryan and his business.
He's local to me.
I fully reccomend him.
And often suggest him to members of our group.


----------



## a.tortuga

Ryan was great to work with and very responsive. I’ll definitely recommend him to anyone looking for a tortoise.


----------



## Ritz

I highly recommend Southern Reptile. I am so appreciative that Ryan took the time to talk with me and did not ‘just sell me a tortoise. As a first time owner, he suggested a breed that was more suitable for the climate I live in. Also in spite of that it was his shipping day, he still made the time to talk with me for a while upon transfer of the new babies.
Thank you Ryan!


----------

